# Top of today's list



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Happy Christmas.
There are 12 days starting with the partridge in a pear tree, funny that because they are ground birds :grin2:

Peace and goodwill to all mankind, whether you are Christian, Aagnostic, atheist or any other belief.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Wishing everyone a Very Merry Christmas.

We have a glorious sunrise down here in Dorset, there was a bit of frost last night but the temperature is now 2° and rising.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

A very Happy Christmas to you and Motley, young Janet.

One of the benefits of being old is that the children no longer wake us up at "silly o'clock" in the morning, and we can lie back in bed with a cuppa!!!
.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Happy Christmas all!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

6.8°C. 
We were all going for a walk before starting the cooking, but it's raining and winding so postponed for now.
Little man played before breakfast and he's now sleeping.

I can remember my brother and I used to wake up very early Christmas morning and try to empty our stockings without disturbing the older brothers who had probably only been in bed a couple of hours, we mostly didn't succeed and were told off by the oldest brother who was the grumpy one.:frown2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

A glorious morning. (3.2°)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)




----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Bright blue, cloudless and 22 degrees here.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bright blue, cloudless and 9c. here. But after all you can eat Chinese I'm stuffed.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I know what you mean. I haven't been in an eat all you can lift for years, being as I'm a fat bugger trying very hard to be less of one.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Today was the first time Jürgen has had an English roast dinner, he ate 2 plates full 😄 which pleased me.
The Yorkshires were a bit stodgy underneath, but with the tasty gravy they were lovely. Roast potatoes, parsnips and onions he had never heard of until today, I think he will be asking Heike to cook them long after I have gone.
Time for a sleep now.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Belated Merry Christmas to all!! We are away in the van on a very wet Kent campsite. 

Lovely day yesterday with Daughter, Son in Law and bump 

Tunnel scheduled for 11 something tomorrow.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hope you manage to avoid the floods in Kent Pat. Keep us informed of your travels!


----------

